# Blair / Huntingdon County Meet up?



## zabinsky (May 22, 2016)

Just wanted to see if anyone would be interested in meeting up and sharing some wisdom on these little guys. Not looking for anyones "secret spots" or anything just would like someone with some experience to take a hike and enjoy the outdoors. Only downfall to complicate it would be my three kiddos tagging along and causing a ruckus lol. They love going for walks in the woods and I'm trying to instill this hobby onto them. 

If that doesn't sound appealing ( ehm.. yea i know! ) I can typically get out in the mornings by myself. Maybe I can learn a thing or two and pass it on to them when they go next. Just putting the idea out there, any takers?


----------

